# new kitty on the block



## scamp (Oct 23, 2003)

I have been to the vet. a lot these past three weeks and in doing my own reseach online I can across this site.

My oldest cat is SCAMP he is almost 7 years old, black, grey and white.
Next is SMITTY he is almost 3 years old, grey.
and the newest addition is LEO - he is almost 6 months, buff.

I can't wait to share what I know and learn what you know!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!

Have any pics??

EDIT:

That's better  Great pics!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum.... you have some really cute kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love that pic with the papa cat and baby cat, he looks so big and fluffy! Just wondering how much does he weigh? Well enjoy the site! :lol:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi, welcome here!!

Awh, i just love Leo








Your other cats are also very pretty, but Leo...


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

very nice cats


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! You have very cute kitties!


----------



## scamp (Oct 23, 2003)

KitKat
my big guy did weigh 22-23 pounds than I put him on weight control food and he is down to 17 pounds ( I can;t tell he lost any weight)

Thanks everyone for being so nice!!!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum to you and your pretty babies


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They look so sweet together. Welcome to the cat forum!


----------

